# Credit union loan, Re ICB



## 9332edward (31 Aug 2011)

Hi 

I am wondering if one had a bad loan with the credit union, would that show up on a ICB check.


----------



## NorfBank (31 Aug 2011)

It depends on whether the credit union is part of the ICB

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------

